# Unfinished Fugue for string trio



## OmarAli (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey, I'm a new composer (2-3 months) and I would like some feedback on a fugue I'm currently writing. Also I'd like to write a Sonata for piano, but I feel so lost. I know my scales, modes, chords, inversions, cadances, key signature and old that jazz, but still feel so lost. I'm having trouble developing basic ideas, motives and left hand variations.

Thanks for reading 


__
https://soundcloud.com/themeowingcat%2Fstring-fugue-no-1-op-1-in-c-1


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I think that it is amazing with fantastic harmony.


----------

